# Free tires



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

We have just purchased a property and have been blessed to have been left with a multitude of tires. Ha! If anyone is interested you may have all you like. You can use them for garden planters, building structures such as cellars.... We are in southeast Oklahoma. Message me for more information. Thank you!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I saw a planter the other day on my facebook that was made to look like a cup out of old tires.  Maybe you could make them and sell them from the old tires that were left. 

Elaine


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

Judging from your location, let me make a guess. The previous owners had horses ? Old tires laced into themselves, then stacked however high alternating direction make for a great training corral. Horses can bump into it and not get hurt as they would with conventional fencing.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Two tire ideas:

1. Chained together to make a drag - I made a small one with 4 tires for my ATV.

2. Two in a stack, filled with garden soil and compost, and planted with pole beans. Put them where ever you want! And you can start such beans much earlier in the season than normal.

Check your dump or recyclers too. They may take them at no cost.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

MichaelZ said:


> Two tire ideas:
> 
> 1. Chained together to make a drag - I made a small one with 4 tires for my ATV.
> 
> ...


OR they may want to charge you the usual $7-10 fee to dump them.:croc:


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

It's going to cost a good bit to have them recycled. Already checked. :/ Around here people believe if you throw a tire on the roof it won't blow away. Lol. So the barns either have tires on top or piled up beside it. I like the drag idea.


----------

